# Just got my Galaxy S3



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

As the title says I just got my galaxy S3.

I have been looking forward to using it as a USB tethered modem at home, as a possible alternative for my Hughesnet internets.

I have been using it all day with Clockworkmod's USB tether application. I have rooted it as well.

My 3G connection seems to be a bit spotty, it is pretty good but I'd say about 15% of the time I get 1X or no 3G. I tried moving it around my room and it helps a little bit but not much.

Are there any devices or applications I can use to boost my signal? Should I try to make a make-shift parabolic dish? lol

Anyway...
Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35355-signal-boosters/


----------



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

I emailed 3Gstore, and I'll see what they have to tell me.

Thanks and sorry for posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

heyviator said:


> I emailed 3Gstore, and I'll see what they have to tell me.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for posting in the wrong forum.


No biggie. Good luck


----------

